# DVC Members Cruise



## laxmom (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok, I know what it is and it does sound cool.  I know it is more expensive than your regular cruises and that there are no obc offered.  What I can't seem to find info on is.... how do you book it?  I know there was at one time a lottery like system, not sure if there still is, and that it usually books out on the first day.  I also see that there is a postcard that goes out to let people know that booking day is coming.  Then you can call in first come, first served if you weren't a lottery winner.  That is all I know.  So, is everyone notified and then you express interest somehow?  Or is everyone in the lottery?  Do they even still do it this way?  I assume you can book with cash or points.

Someday it would be fun to do but figure I would learn what I can now.  TIA.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 3, 2008)

*SS Member Cruise*

*
Disney Inspirations*

Sail Date: Sep 21, 2008

2008  Four Day Itinerary

http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/miniSite/memberCruise?id=MemberCruiseActivityPage


----------



## laxmom (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the links, Marty.  I will get to reading now!!


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, the DVC Member Cruise was announced to everyone and posted on the DVC Member website. The DVC member cruise is booked via DVC Member Services. Yes, you can use cash, points or a combination.



> *From dvcnews.com* - see this link for more details
> 
> _For the 2007 cruise DVC implemented a priority booking system in which members who had not previously cruised were given a preferential booking opportunity.  Several weeks later a lottery system was to be used to fill the remaining openings, however the volume of interested members contacted indicates that the lottery may not have been necessary.  _



Also see these other links for more info
- 2008 Member Cruise Details Published 
- Today is the Day for 2008 Member Cruise Booking!
- Welcome to the 2008 DVC Member Cruise Meets Thread!
- 2008 Cash price per person
- Online trip report for the 2007 DVC S.S. Member Cruise!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 4, 2008)

Too bad Disney did not make this during a school holiday (i.e. summer)


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 4, 2008)

Robin and I are still waiting a couple more years to book the members cruise. That Fall cruise just doesn't work with the kids still.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm thinking mine might get left behind if we would happen to get to go next year!  He will be 18 and can stay with his older brother!


----------



## WDWLVR (Aug 6, 2008)

For the 2007 Member Cruise DVC instituted a new cruiser lottery.  Meaning if you had never sailed on a Member Cruise before you were put in a special lottery and got first chance at booking.  I don't think it went over like they thought because many people who were selected then decided not to book and then those who had been told they were rejected were then called and many of them also decided not to book.  How it has happened every other year (including for 2008) is that a Saturday is set aside in Member Services and calls are only accepted that morning for the cruise itself and it is first come first serve.

We've been on all of the dedicated Member Cruises (2003, 2005, 2006, 2007 and we are booked for 2008).  In fact the link above for the online trip report is the website my DH and I run.

What makes it special for us is the guests that DVC brings on board.  In the past we've seen presentations by Imagineers, we've seen Roy Disney, Art Linkletter, Ducky Williams and many others.  Last years Legends was the best yet IMHO especially if you are a fan of learning about Disney's history.

Not too much information about this year except for the theme but I know we will have a great time.  We've met so many friends over the years from past cruises and it is always great to see them again.

Oh - one other difference for 2008.  Those who added on a certain point total on the 2007 cruise got a Cat 6 cabin for 2 adults on the 2008 cruise and got to wear a special lanyard for the rest of the cruise saying "I'm booked".  There were more than a few who took advantage of the offer.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, thanks Mary!  That is exactly what I wanted to know.  I had read about the lottery but then also read about the Sat. call in so I was confused.  It usually comes out in Oct-Nov, right?  It sounds like a really cool event.  

Please come back and post a link to your trip report for this years cruise!  I will be anxious to hear about it!  We are on the 5 night on the Magic.


----------



## WDWLVR (Aug 6, 2008)

laxmom said:


> Wow, thanks Mary!  That is exactly what I wanted to know.  I had read about the lottery but then also read about the Sat. call in so I was confused.  It usually comes out in Oct-Nov, right?  It sounds like a really cool event.
> 
> Please come back and post a link to your trip report for this years cruise!  I will be anxious to hear about it!  We are on the 5 night on the Magic.



We'll definately be doing a live report on the DIS so I'll put a link here as well.

The dates for the Member Cruises have been:

Feb - 03
Sept - 05
Oct - 06
Oct - 07
Sept - 08

Booking is at the 11 month window so usually in the November/December time frame.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 6, 2008)

I so wish they would have one in the summer.  I would LOVE to go but will never be able to because I am tied to the school calendar - at least not until I'm retired which is way, way far off.  Teachers cannot take off a full week during the school year for a vacation - it is severely frowned upon.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 7, 2008)

WDWLVR said:


> In fact the link above for the online trip report is the website my DH and I run.



I love your website. Thank you for sharing your DVC Member Cruise experience.


----------



## WDWLVR (Aug 8, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> I love your website. Thank you for sharing your DVC Member Cruise experience.



You are very welcome.  We've had the best times on our cruises and love sharing the planning with other fans.  It really helps make the cruise itself more fun when you are cruising with friend (especially those you might not have met in person yet).


----------



## icydog (Aug 9, 2008)

WDWLVR said:


> For the 2007 Member Cruise DVC instituted a new cruiser lottery.  Meaning if you had never sailed on a Member Cruise before you were put in a special lottery and got first chance at booking.  I don't think it went over like they thought because many people who were selected then decided not to book and then those who had been told they were rejected were then called and many of them also decided not to book.  How it has happened every other year (including for 2008) is that a Saturday is set aside in Member Services and calls are only accepted that morning for the cruise itself and it is first come first serve.
> 
> We've been on all of the dedicated Member Cruises (2003, 2005, 2006, 2007 and we are booked for 2008).  In fact the link above for the online trip report is the website my DH and I run.
> 
> ...



MY HUBBY AND I GOT TO WEAR THE BADGE WHEN WE BOUGHT A NEW AKV CONTRACT ON THE 2007 CRUISE!!!We are psyched for this year as well. I hope they do NOT offer us another great offer. We have too many points and too many timeshares. But don't bet we won't buy something:rofl:


----------



## icydog (Aug 9, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> I so wish they would have one in the summer.  I would LOVE to go but will never be able to because I am tied to the school calendar - at least not until I'm retired which is way, way far off.  Teachers cannot take off a full week during the school year for a vacation - it is severely frowned upon.



You can always take a Sabbatical!!:ignore:  That's how my sister travelled. Every seven years she took an extended vacation.


----------

